# Surgery scheduled for 8/29... Questions?!



## mmg80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello, I am new to these boards and had a few questions regarding my upcoming surgery.

A short background first. I had the left side of my thyroid removed 7 years ago for a very large cystic nodule that they thought could be cancer, it turned out to be benign. I have a strong family history of Thyroid Cancer and was supposed to keep a good eye on my right side. Unfortunately, I did not have any follow-ups for seven years and here I find myself today with a remaining enlarged right lobe covered in nodules. I only went back to the doctor because I had been having trouble swallowing... awful, I know! My right side has always functioned normally and all of my blood work has been normal. The main concern has always been cancer.

I have decided to forgo all further testing and just have the remaining right side removed. ( No Biopsy, No Thyroid Uptake Scans, etc.)

My questions are: The Surgeon started me on a low dose of Levothyroxine to get my body used to it before surgery. Is this common?

Also, I don't want to be shallow, but I am terrified of gaining weight after my Thyroid is removed. I have read horror stories about women gaining lots of weight. Is this something that I have to look forward to?

Don't get me wrong I am happy to get this thing out of me and I am hoping and praying that I don't have cancer. I am just a bit apprehensive about being on medication for the rest of my life and the potential side effects. I appreciate any help or encouragement you may be able to give me.

Thank you!
Monica


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mmg80 said:


> Hello, I am new to these boards and had a few questions regarding my upcoming surgery.
> 
> A short background first. I had the left side of my thyroid removed 7 years ago for a very large cystic nodule that they thought could be cancer, it turned out to be benign. I have a strong family history of Thyroid Cancer and was supposed to keep a good eye on my right side. Unfortunately, I did not have any follow-ups for seven years and here I find myself today with a remaining enlarged right lobe covered in nodules. I only went back to the doctor because I had been having trouble swallowing... awful, I know! My right side has always functioned normally and all of my blood work has been normal. The main concern has always been cancer.
> 
> ...












Hi, Monica! What a shame you have to go through this but you have made a wise choice.

I personally did not have surgery so I remain in the dark about a lot of things including starting the patient on T4 prior.

However, we have many many here who have had ablation and I know they wil be along to help.

With the weight? Do your best. Stay on a diet that works for you. Each person reacts so differently.

I share your concern about the weight. Sometimes it is a huge struggle.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi Monica,

I had a TT 7 weeks ago. I started Synthroid the 2nd day after my surgery (100 mcg). 6 week labs showed my TSH at 6.35 (free T4 & T3 were in range though) so my endo. upped my dose to 112 mcg. last week. I'm doing okay. Insomnia and headaches (due to insomnia) are my biggest issues, but all my other Graves Disease symptoms are pretty much gone- for that I am grateful.

As far as weight, I'm almost 2 months post TT and I haven't gained any weight. I was 117 going in to surgery and now I'm around 119. But, my normal weight is 124-6. Graves Disease caused me to lose quite a bit of weight. So, I might end up back at my normal at some point. I too hope that I don't gain a huge amount of weight, but so far, it doesn't seem to be a problem.

I think your feelings are feelings we all have. I too wonder if Synthroid is the right medicine for me, but until we get the dose right, I won't really know. That's the hard thing- it takes time. Change dose, wait 6 weeks and get a lab. Change dose, wait 6 weeks, get a lab... tedious. But, that's okay- it's better than being sick!

Alexis


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as they start you on a reasonable dose...100, 112, 125ish...you should be fine. I was started waaaaaay too low (50) and gained 27 pounds (which, for the record, came off quickly once I was medicated properly).


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

The weight gain is one of my concerns too, but there are a lot of awesome people with great success stories on this forum. They've helped me through so much!

Good luck with your surgery. Yours is the day before mine!


----------



## mmg80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I appreciate your help, and knowing that others are going through similar experiences is comforting. This forum has been a great resource for me. Best wishes to all!

P.S. adagio - Good luck with your surgery as well 

Monica


----------

